# High Rise Building Construction



## Arch8864 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ... 

أرجو منكم المساعدة العاجلةفي موضوع طرق إنشاء االمباني العالية واستراتيجية العمل على مشاريع من هذا النوع ، والفرق بينها وبين المشاريع العادية

لا تبخلوا علي بأي نوع من المعلومات او المصادر سواءا بالعربية او الانجليزية.. فانا بأمس الحاجة لها ولكم مني خالص الدعاء .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (15 نوفمبر 2008)

arch8864 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ...
> أرجو منكم المساعدة العاجلةفي موضوع:
> طرق إنشاء االمباني العالية
> واستراتيجية العمل على مشاريع من هذا النوع ،
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم
لقد طلبت سيادتك كمية من المعلومات كل منها يكفي لإعداد بحث لرسالة ماجستير (أو ربما دكتوراة) .
ترى ما هي مشكلتك بالضبط كي يتمكن الإخوة من المساعدة ؟

هل سيادتك في سبيلك لتصـميم أحد المباني العالية ؟
هل أنت مقدم على تنـفيـذ أحد المباني العالية ؟ 
ما المقصود بالمشاريع العادية ؟


----------



## Arch8864 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا أعمل كمدير مشاريع ومقدم على تنفيذ مشروع سكني يتكون من اربعين طابق وهذه ستكون أول مرة أعمل فيها على مشروع بهذا الإرتفاع


----------



## حسن مشهور (16 نوفمبر 2008)

arch8864 قال:


> أنا أعمل كمدير مشاريع ومقدم على تنفيذ مشروع سكني يتكون من اربعين طابق وهذه ستكون أول مرة أعمل فيها على مشروع بهذا الإرتفاع


 
الأخ الكريم



كان الله في العون .
أعتقد أن أولى الخطوات هي إجراء مسح للموقع (وتسجيل كافة الموجودات على مخطط للموقع العام) ، فحص التربة (ولابد أن الإستشاري المصمم قد قام بهذه الخطوة بالفعل وقام بإعداد التصـميم، ولكن يجب عليك كمقاول إجراء إختباراتك الخاصة وإبلاغ الإستشاري بالنتائج لمقارنتـها بما لديه من معلومات) ، كما يجب التعرف على أية موانع قد تتواجد بالموقع .
الإتصال بإدارات الخدمات للحصول على نسخ من أحدث المخططات للخدمات التحتية (كابلات كهرباء ، خطوط مياة ، كابلات تليفونات ، خطوط مياة حريق). 
يلي ذلك ، التعاقد مع شركة للقيام بالأعمال الخرسانية الساندة لجوانب الحفر والركائز الخرسانية (على إفتراض وجود طوابق سفلية) . 
ويسبق هذه الخطوة الحصول على الموافقات البلدية (فيما يخص تسوير الموقع ، وإختيار وربما تأجير أماكن التخزين ، ثم نظام سحب المياة الجوفية وكيفية تصريفه ، مخطط الموقع الذي يحدد المداخل والمخارج والمكاتب وخلافه ، أماكن السكن والإعاشة المؤقتة إذا كان مسموحاً بذلك ، اللوحة الإعلانية ) . 
يجب كذلك التأكد من أية إشتراطات للبلدية فيما يخص أوقات نقل أو رفع الملخلفات من وإلى الموقع ، وكذلك تحديد أماكن التخلص من أو التخزين المؤقت للمخلفات. كذلك أية إشتراطات خاصة بالسيطرة على الغبار (إذا كانت المنطقة مأهولة) .
قد تستغرق فترة الحفر والحوائط الساندة والركائز من أربع إلى ستة شهور ، وهي فترة يجب إستغلالها في التحضير الجيد للمشروع .
كذلك قد تجد أنه من الضروري أخذ موافقة إدارة المرور (الطرق) في حال وجود المشروع على طريق عام مثلاً ، وربما يكون ضرورياً أيضا أخذ موافقة هيئة الطيران في حال وقوع المشروع ضمن نطاق المطار .
يجب الإتفاق مع شركة (أو أكثر) من شركات الخرسانة سابقة الخلط وذلك بغرض التوفير في الأسعار ، فضلاً عن ضمان الوفاء بمتطلبات برنامج الصب .
شراء أو تأجير نظـم: شدات منزلقة ، داعمات ، روافع ، مصاعد مؤقتة ، شدات خشبية / حديدية .
وأكيد ، وضـع برنامج تنفيذ واضح ودقيق لكافة مراحل وإحتياجات المشروع ، لذا يجب إعطاء الوقت والفكر الكافي للوصول إلى برنامج تنفيذ واقعي يحظى بقبول كافة مقاولي الباطن .
أنصح الإستعانة بأحد مهندسي المشاريع ، من ذوي الخبرة في تنفيذ الأبراج ، لبعض الوقت وحتى يتم إنجاز الأعمال حتى الطابق الأرضي على الأقل ، أو الهيكل الإنشائي إذا كان ممكـناً . 
هناك العديد من المحاذير التي يجب أخذها في الإعتبار . ولا مجال هنا للتعلم بأسلوب التجربة والخطأ .. فالرهان عالي جداً .

لا أدعي بأن هذه قائمة كاملة للخطوات الواجب إتباعها في مشاريع من هذا النوع ، وأدعو الإخوة لإضافة ما قد نسيته .

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق .. وهي بلا شك تجربة آمل أن تكون مفيدة لك .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد سبق لي طرح هذا السؤال بالضبط ،وأنا الآن أنفذ أحد الأبراج في السعودية
أهم شيء هو متابعة الاعتمادات للمواد والمخططات التنفيذية،لأن العمل في الأبراج إذا توقف في دور أوقف ما بعده
فلا مجال للعمل في مكان آخر،طوابق فوق بعض
المتابعة لكل ما يؤخر العمل هي الأساس


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم 
انا قد عملت بعدة ابراج اخرها كنت مدير مشروع وعلية ساخبرك ببعض الامور القليلة التى فى رأى يجب ان تراعى عند الانتقال من تنفيذ مبنى صغير التنفيذ برج وهى 
1- الامن والسلامة 
2- دقة العمل الانشائى
3- اعمال الالكتروميكنيكال والتنسيق فيما بينها وبين الاعمال الخرى
4- الواجهات


----------



## Arch8864 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوتي الكرام أرجو ممن يملك أي كتب أو مصادر عن استراتيجية البناء العالي محاولة وضعها لغرض التنزيل والاستفادة منها إن شاء الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Arch8864 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوتي الكرام أرجو ممن يملك أي كتب أو مصادر عن *(استراتيجية البناء العالي وطرق إيصال المواد إلى الطوابق العليا )*محاولة وضعها لغرض التنزيل والاستفادة منها إن شاء الله وجزاكم الله خير
High Rise Building Construction Methods 

ولن ننساكم من خالص الدعاء لا سيما في هذه الايام الفضيلة


----------



## محمد عوض السيدعبده (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المباني زات الأرتفاعات العالية شيقة جدا في العمل و لكن تحتاج الي انتباه و تركيز غير مسبوق لكن التنبيه كل التنبيه علي اعمال الmep فهي المشكله الكبري في هذه النوعية من المشاريع ذلك عن خبرة و ممارسة لذلك انبه اي مدير مشروع لهذه المشاريع لابد له من الأستعانة بمهندسين اعمال كهربيه و ميكانيكية و صحية أكفاااااااااااااااااااء 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد.


----------



## التحدي سرت (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

